# RPL for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer



## raj.amit180 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi All, 

I'm planning to apply for Visa 189/190. 

B.E - Instrumentation and Control Engineering
Work Experience - 7 years 
Job Profile - Voice Network Engineer 

I've got some of Cisco Certifications such as CCIE Collaboration Written, CCIE Voice Written, CCVP, CCNA Voice, CCNA-Security, CCNA. 

I am asked to fill RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) form. I was wondering if I will have to fill the RPL form since my Education does not match my experience. 

I would really appreciate if someone can send me a sample RPL form for Job Code - 263111.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

When did you finish your CCVP and is it still valid? 

Your CCVP will be assessed asequivalent to an Australian diploma if it is still valid and you won't need an RPL.


----------



## raj.amit180 (Jun 30, 2014)

fullerms said:


> When did you finish your CCVP and is it still valid?
> 
> Your CCVP will be assessed asequivalent to an Australian diploma if it is still valid and you won't need an RPL.


Fullerms, 

Thanks for taking time and replying, yes my CCVP is still valid. 

I did CCVP in 2009 but I've renewed it twice and it is valid till 2017. 

I can't tell you how much relief it is to hear that I don't need to fill RPL.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

Search for ACS summary of criteria 2014 and look under vendor certifications. It is clearly documented there.


----------



## raj.amit180 (Jun 30, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Search for ACS summary of criteria 2014 and look under vendor certifications. It is clearly documented there.


Yeah, Yeah searched it right after your first comment. 

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## raj.amit180 (Jun 30, 2014)

I just have one question, since I did B.E in 2007 and CCVP in 2009 Dec. Will my experience be counted from Jan 2010. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

ACS will count your experience from the date of completion of your CCVP and deduct 5 years.

Going by your timelines, I don't think you will qualify until Jan 2015. However, wait and see what the other forumers say, or you can approach a good migration agent for advice.

Here is the link to the ACS document

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## raj.amit180 (Jun 30, 2014)

fullerms said:


> ACS will count your experience from the date of completion of your CCVP and deduct 5 years.
> 
> Going by your timelines, I don't think you will qualify until Jan 2015. However, wait and see what the other forumers say, or you can approach a good migration agent for advice.


Oh Oh, would you suggest me to go for the RPL. In that case, my experience will be counted after the completion of the graduation which will be starting from Jan 2008. 

Jan 2008 to Aug 2014 - 6 years 8 months, that way I don't have to wait till Jan 2015. 

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

raj.amit180 said:


> Oh Oh, would you suggest me to go for the RPL. In that case, my experience will be counted after the completion of the graduation which will be starting from Jan 2008.
> 
> Jan 2008 to Aug 2014 - 6 years 8 months, that way I don't have to wait till Jan 2015.
> 
> ...


You could take the RPL route too, but I would personally avoid it. Too much paper work and costs more too.

I would suggest you wait until you complete 5 years from the date of your CCVP. Perhaps you could start preparing for your IELTS test and compile the other paperwork in the meantime?


----------



## raj.amit180 (Jun 30, 2014)

I have booked IELTS, however September 20th is the closest date I could get for booking IELTS. 

While going through "Recognition of Prior Learning RPL – FAQ" document it was found that candidate with 6 years of experience is eligible. 

If that is right then I will proceed with RPL. 

I would appreciate if anyone please let me know if there is no catch with that and 6 years of experience will be counted. If I go through RPL. 

Here are my details for reference: 

B.E - Instrumentation and Control Engineering (2003-2007)
Work Experience - 6 years and 8 months
Certificate - CCVP (2009) Re-certified and Valid till 2017 
Job Profile - Voice Network Engineer 

For RPL I have following: 
1. Letter of recommendation from client to support my Project Task
2. RHCT certificate to support TR2 
3. CCNA certificate to support TR3 

I would really appreciate any help on this.


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

*ANZCO 263111 Computer Network and System Engineet*

Hello All

I have Query.. Last Year April i had applied for RPL for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - ANZCO 263111 Via my agent . but unfortunately i got result for different code is ANZCO 262113(Systems Administrator) and they deducted 8 years of experience from my number of experience . 
Following is snapshot of my result.

The Following employment after February 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 26113(System Administrator ) of the Anzco code,

Date : 01/04 – 08/10 (6yr 7 mths)
Position: Technical Consultant
Employer : A

Dates 09/10- 08/12(1yrs 11 mths)
Position Information Security Analyst
Employer : B

Follwing employment has been assess as not suitable
Dates 02/13 – 03/14 (0 yrs 0 mths)
Position Senior Security Specialist – Not Assessable due to insufficient Documentation

I would like to apply again through RPL for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - ANZCO 263111 with all my details and different project with more details as i was not having any right information abt RPL and result assessment.

I have total 16 years of experience in IT with CISSP, CCSA and ISO 27001 LA certificates
MY Educational Qualification is B.com and MBA in Project Management.

MY Question to all is can i start with fresh application (New application)?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

How many points on assessment did you get throughout RPL?


----------

